# What do YOU give your Preggers/Feeding does?



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I took a peek at some old photos of my past litters (I've only had three XD) and they look too skinny to me. The first I know is because I didn't cull it down, and the last had a genetic mutation that killed them all XD. But the one in the middle was culled and healthy, but to me they still seem too skinny. There were eight of them between two does. Hopefully I'll be having some new litters within the month . And I will be culling out at least all of the bucks.

So my questions are these:
~ Do you add to your does/kits diet?
~ What do you give them and how do you prepare it? (How do I make toast in lactol XD?)
~ When do you start feeding them extra?

I heard some people don't like to feed does much protein during pregnancy so they don't end up with huge babies. And other people who think that protein deficiency in a diet can make them eat the babies o.o. Basically I'm confused and I want some professional opinions :roll:  .


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I do nothing different for my mice at anytime. I have there mouse mix which contains kitten food and i dusted it in lactol other than that i never ever do anything different i just give feeding mothers a little more food than normal.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I've heard scrambles eggs. I don't know much yet though. I'm just starting out.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations on the litters to be! I give all my pregnant does the mix that they are used to and then I also give them scrambled eggs, old fashioned quaker oats made with a little milk, toast with a small bit of butter...I cull down to 6 or 8. I usually have really fat babies.


----------

